# outside lights



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Where are your outside lights?. If on the external walls then use 6242Y twin and Earth 1.0mm. If you need to carry the lighting circuit down the yard or garden then Steel Wire Armoured cable (SWA) will be required. Or use YS cable. A catenary can be another choice but exposed and suspended cables look a mess. In any case whatever your choice 1.0mm is the cable size.

Frank


----------



## philip657 (Dec 15, 2007)

thanks they are secured on the outside walls thanks god it dont have to be in SWA 

i am right to sat 6242Y is the standard twin and earth ? 

going to have a to run a 1.5mm due to the lenth of the cable run and lamps just incase we want to upgrade at a later point


Thanks Philip

p.s sorry still training


----------

